# O. sylvatica tank



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Just finished planting up the new sylvatica tank. I still gotta put the leaf litter in but its pretty much done.
Sorry for the bad pics, used my iphone. Will break out the SLR later.
I want it as a display tank but also functional (for breeding), hence the gazillion broms


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That is certainly a beautiful tank. I'm sure you anticipated this question, but if you were setting up for breeding, why did you use moss instead of leaf litter?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Its hard to tell with shabby pics the depth of the tank. But there will be a lot of leaf litter behind the moss. I may even move some of the moss to some branches when I put the leaf litter in.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I am jealous! That is beautiful!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks awesome, it really does!

How can a frog not be happy there!

Marta


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

What type of moss is that and where did you get it?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

ndame88 said:


> What type of moss is that and where did you get it?


Its NEHERP terrarium moss: New England Herpetoculture LLC - Moss


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks good, they'll like all those broms. What size tank is that?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

boombotty said:


> Looks good, they'll like all those broms. What size tank is that?


Its a standard 75 gallon. Im gonna get some better shots up this weekend


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What sylvaticus?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The dimensions of a 75 are perfect for dart frogs, especially something along the lines of Sylvatica, really sweet set up you have there. Good luck with them.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What sylvaticus?


O. sylvatica 'Bilsa'


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What sylvaticus?





Jeremiah said:


> O. sylvatica 'Bilsa'


really nice set up... now post pics of the goods


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the look very clean and (so to speak) healthy of your viv.
I like the tillandsia bush in the upper left.
I like your frogs... But where are the pictures of them?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres a quick pic


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a beautiful vivarium!
A bit over planted. But it works! And I really think the frogs are going to appreciate the over planted background full of bromeliads.

I also like the way you kept the ground fairly unplanted. 



Todd


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome! sure just tease us with one pic 



Jeremiah said:


> Heres a quick pic


----------

